# Manejo de puerto serie con visual basic.



## frangaldeano (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola buenas tardes a todos, queria q me ayuden con un proyecto q tengo. tengo un dispositivo q me envia una señal a la PCcada cierto tiempo, una vez q recibo esa señal en la PC, tengo q enviar otra señal al dispositivo, esta comunicacion la necesito hacer por el puerto serie. la cosa es q no se bien como hacer el programa en visual basic, hice una prueba mediante el componente mscomm y puse dos botones, uno para activar el puerto y otro para enviar una señal, esto lo hice para probar q ande el puerto, pero cuando trato de activar el puerto me dice q no se puede activar el puerto, el codigo es muy simple, aqui lo pongo:


Private Sub Activar_Click()
MSComm1.PortOpen = True
End Sub


Private Sub Enviar_Click()
MSComm1.Output = Chr(1)
End Sub

esta es la forma q se de hacerlo, si alguien sabe otra por favor q me lo diga...

el error q me da es: 
Error '8002' en tiempo de ejecucion:
Numero de puerto no valido.


----------



## Tratante (Sep 9, 2010)

Que valor tienes en la propiedad "CommPort" del control MSComm1?

Asegurate que el valor ahi establecido este en el rango correspondiente a los puertos seriales disponibles en tu equipo.

Revisa en el administrador de dispositivos de windows bajo el grupo Puertos (COM & LPT) los existentes. (Mi PC -> propiedades -> Hardware -> Administrador de dispositivos)

Saludos


----------



## frangaldeano (Sep 9, 2010)

lo tengo en 1 a esa propiedad....


----------



## Tratante (Sep 9, 2010)

Tienes forma de comprobar que el puerto esta disponible? usa Hyperterminal.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Sep 9, 2010)

Mira en el administrador de dispositivos que puertos comm tienes. Igual el 1 es el del modem o algo.
También mira en la bios si el puerto serie está activado.


----------



## COSMICO (Oct 26, 2010)

A proposito de esto.
Como ago para detectar los puertos com de mi pc automaticamente en vb6
para enviarlos a un listbox
Un saludo..


----------



## Meta (Oct 30, 2010)

Tutorial puerto serie VB
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html
Saludo.


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola Meta.
En este tutorial veo el ejemplo en vbnet, pero lo necesito es en vb6.Como adaptarlo no sé.
Me das una mano por favor
Gracias amigo


----------



## Meta (Nov 2, 2010)

No es igual, debes usar un archivo a parte del control para que te haga caso. En Visual Basic . net es mucho más moderno, más cómodo y más fácil.


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 2, 2010)

Sii viendo mis apuntes ya tengo una aplicacion en vbnet con deteccion de los puertos 
pero desafortunadamente debo hacerlo en vb6..
Gracias Amigo Meta..


----------



## Meta (Nov 3, 2010)

Puedes pedir ayuda en foros oficiales de VB6 aquí.
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-es/vb56es/threads


----------



## COSMICO (Nov 3, 2010)

ok amigo
Gracias..


----------



## Meta (Nov 3, 2010)

Si es temas de comunicaciones, te viene participar en esta parte del foro.

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-ES/devcommes/threads

Saludo.


----------

